# northwest florida open bass tournament



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

41 boats fished last weekend out of smith's fish camp on escambia river under cloudy rainy skies, the results are as follows:

1st. place - mitch mccall and jimmy simmons-10.65

2nd. place- mark massey and eric smith-10.21

3rd. place- kenny sessions and greg sessions- 9.65

4th. place-eddie rhodes and michael rhodes-9.21

5th. place-vernon ward and bob zdenek-8.90

big fish went to vernon ward and bob zdenek-4.36

next tournament will be on march 28 at millers ferry


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i fished the first tournament of the year i think it was on jan 28, i had the flew with a temp of 104 but i fished anyways it was very tuff, by the end of the tournament i could not hardly walk to the weigh in, i did not do the second tournament i had an offshore trip to do that week, but just a question where exactly is the next one going be..


----------



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

the first tournament of the year for the northwest florida open was last weekend on escambia river 2-28-09, the next tournament will be on millers ferry on march 28 2009 out of ellis landing. you must register at buck and bass before the tournament for this event only all other events you can register at buck and bass or the morning of the tournament.


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

Where can more info on the <A>northwest florida open bass </A>tournaments be obtained?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

the tournament was on jan 8 i dont think it was the buck and bass thing but it was at smiths i think the lead guy had about 7lbs it was a very slow and cold day of fishing, here is more info on the tournaments

http://www.aroundthetournamenttrail.com/

http://nwflopen.com/


----------

